# question



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

Im new so be easy.... what does it mean when breeders say 2x this and 3 x that I am confused can you please help out???
Thanks in advance


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Depends. If you see a gamebred dog's pedigree and see 2xw 3xw that is the number of pit wins or you may see 2xl that means he or she lost 2 matches. If you see something like 3x Manu in a bully ped then that means the dog has Manu in its ped 3 times. It could be 5, 3, and 2 or it could be 6, 5, and 4.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

oh i see it means how many times that specific line is in that dog ok


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> oh i see it means how many times that specific line is in that dog ok


Yupp


----------

